# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  فرصة تاريخية للكرة السودانية

## ابو راما

*فرصة تاريخية للكرة السودانية
تمر الكرة السودانية باحدي اخطر منعطفاتها عبر محاور اضلاع مثلثها الاتحاد العام المريخ والهلال 
حال كرة القدم في السودان لايسر ولا يتناطح عنزان في فقرها الفني والاداري والمادي 
سوء الإدارة هو السبب الرئيسي للمشكلة. و الافتقار إلى روح الحرص على المصلحة العامة، التي تبدو كالوباء في عالم كرة القدم

ومن أجل الحفاظ على القدرة والصحة المالية للأندية وتتطويرها ال الافضل، يجب على الإدارة أن تضع على الدوام مصلحة الاتحاد و النادي فوق مصلحتها الشخصية. ويجب أن يكون الهدف هو تعزيز التنظيم وتسليم النادي إلى الجيل المقبل بشكل أفضل. ويجب وضع إستراتيجية مفصلة طويلة المدى تركز على سياسة سليمة حول الشباب، تحسين مرافق الملاعب ونظم مالية سليمة. وأخيراً ولكن ليس بأقل أهمية مما سبق ذكره، يجب أن يحترم النادي وباستمرار مشجعيه ويستمع لوجهات نظرهم
شركة الغد(tommorow company) شركة اوروبية وضعت معاييرا للتطور الاداري والفني والمالي لاندية كرة القدم ولخصتها في خمس نقاط رئيسية
(1) وضع الاتحاد اوالنادي قبل كل شيء.
(2) التخطيط للمدى البعيد: سياسة حول الشباب، مرافق الملاعب،إنفاق مالي حكيم.
(3) وضوح الهدف، الأدوار والمسئوليات داخل المؤسسة.
4) الارتباط بالمشجعين والمجتمع.
(5) الحماس، الالتزام والإيمان
و تحتوي كل نقطة علي الكثير من الايضاحات
ونجح ناديي اياكس الهولندي وبايرن ميونخ الالماني في تطبيق هذه المعايير بشكل مذهل انعكس ايجابا علي نتائج الفريقين ووضعهما المالي
الفرصة مواتية جدا لتطبيق هذه المعايير لاصلاح حال كرتنا وخاصة ان الادارات الثلاث جديدة


فلاتحاد العام تجاوز معاركه الانتخابية بكل سلبياتها وايجابياتها انتهاءا بتدخل الفيفا واعادة الانتخابات و واخيرا اعلن فوز د معتصم جعفر ومجلسه بمقاعد الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم
نحسب ان المجلس الحالي للاتحاد اكتسب خبرة كافية وان كل اعضائه متفقون ومتجانسون وهمهم تطوير كرة القدم السودانية دون نظرة ضيقة للانتماء للمريخ والهلال ودون مصالح شخصية تفتح ابوابا للفساد الاداري
مجلس نرجو ان يكون تطبيق القانون ديدنه
اما المريخ فبعد استقالة الوالي نتوقع تكوين مجلس جديد في الاشهر القليلة القادمة ولو بالتعيين مرة اخري مع مراعاة الاختيار الجيد لكل اعضائه 
اعضاء همهم رفعة الاحمر وليس لها أي نظرة منفعية شخصية( مصيبتنا الكبري)
 شخصيا مقتنع تماما بان الوالي استقال بسبب سلبية اعضاء مجلسه ولو وجد اعضاءا  فاعلين همهم المريخ لما استقال

 تم تعيين ادارة جديدة لنادي الهلال وبنظرة لافراد المجلس نجد ان كل اعضائه دون استثناء ذوي كفاءة عالية جدا في العمل الاداري

هذا المجلس وبكلية اعضائه يمتلكون الفكر والمال والشهرة
هي فرصة تاريخية للكرة السودانية لتغيير مفاهيم الادارة وتطبيق القوانين ومعايير الجودة الشاملة 
فرصة لابعاد الطفيلين والمستنفعين الذين نهشوا من جسد الكرة السودانية ولم يستبق شيئا
فرصة للخروج من ظلام النظرة العنصرية والانتمائية الضيقة ومن جلباب الانحياز للقمة
فرصة لاعضاء مجلس الادارات للجلوس معا والتفاكر في ايجاد خارطة الطريق لنهضة الكرة السودانية 
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ربنا يوفق ومع الاتحاد الجديد ان شاء الله الحال ينصلح
*

----------


## غندور

*




سوء الإدارة هو السبب الرئيسي للمشكلة. و الافتقار إلى روح الحرص على المصلحة العامة، التي تبدو كالوباء في عالم كرة القدم





نتمنى ان ينصلح الحال
*

----------


## yassirali66

*نتمني ان ينصاح الحال ان شاء الله

*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*نتمني
والله الموفق

*

----------


## acba77

*نتمني ان ينصاح الحال
*

----------


## ابو راما

*شكرا مرورا للجميع
                        	*

----------


## بكراوى

*يا اخونا كلامك جميل لكن مادام فى السودان فى حاجه اسمها مريخ هلال وفى انتمات داخل الاتحاد العام ما ح ينصلح حال الكورة عندنا ونرجو من الله الاتحاد الحالى ده يودى الكورة لقدام مع تحياتى لك
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بكراوى
					

يا اخونا كلامك جميل لكن مادام فى السودان فى حاجه اسمها مريخ هلال وفى انتمات داخل الاتحاد العام ما ح ينصلح حال الكورة عندنا ونرجو من الله الاتحاد الحالى ده يودى الكورة لقدام مع تحياتى لك




كلام×محلو ...............
*

----------


## ابو راما

*عشان كده انا بقول دي فرصة تاريخية
                        	*

----------


## يوسف ابوزيد

*كلام حلو ونتمني ان ينصلح الحاااال 
*

----------


## ibrahim rahma allha

*عشان كدا انا يا صفوة انا بحبكم عشان اخلقاكم العالية وتفكيركم الرآآقى 
*

----------

